# Κρουαζιέρα - Cruise > Kρουαζιερόπλοια - Cruise ships >  AIDAdiva

## mike_rodos

Ένα όμορφο κρουαζιερόπλοιο που επισκέφθηκε 1 φορά για φέτος το νησί της Ρόδου στις 22 Απριλίου ήταν το AIDA DIVA, κατασκευασμένο το 2007. Ας δούμε μία φωτογραφία από την επίσκεψη του...

DSCN0923.jpg

----------


## ελμεψη

Από μια άλλη γωνία λήψης, πάνω από την πλώρη του Σύμη, μέσα από την Κολώνα της Ρόδου το AIDA DIVA στις  22/4/2009.

----------


## nkr

Τι συμφερωντων ειναι η εταιρεια?

----------


## mastrokostas

Γερμανικων !

----------


## nkr

Ευχαριστω για την πληροφωρηση διοτι δεν το ηξερα αυτο. :Wink:

----------


## mastrokostas

MMMMMMMMMMMouts !!!!!
IMG_3848.jpg

----------


## starce

H etairia inai germaniki omos aniki sthn Costa Crociere kai ola ta ploia inai mai italiki simea.

----------


## El Greco

I opia opos kseroume oli eina tis carnival...

----------


## starce

Na poume Carnival Corporation opoy anhkoyn oles h etairies

----------


## vinman

Σήμερα το μεσημέρι στον Πειραιά!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 54875

----------


## DeepBlue

Στον Τούρλο της Μυκόνου.                                                                   P9101127.JPG

----------


## giannisk88

Για να δούμε το βάπορα σήμερα το πρωί στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου.

DSC00917.JPG

DSC00921.JPG

DSC00924.JPG

----------


## artmios sintihakis

> Για να δούμε το βάπορα σήμερα το πρωί στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου.
> 
> DSC00917.JPG
> 
> DSC00921.JPG
> 
> DSC00924.JPG


 Γεια σου ρε Γιαννιώ με την DIVA..........ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ  για τισ φωτο!!

----------


## mastrokostas

Για να το δουμε λιγο ποιο προσεχτικα, διοτι αξιζει τον κοπο !!!Εχει το δικο του στιλ, γεματο χρωματα  !!

IMG_0299.jpg 
DSC_2415.jpg
DSC_2421.jpg
DSC_2425.jpg
DSC_2432.jpg

συνεχιζεται

----------


## mastrokostas

DSC_2440.jpg
DSC_2441.jpg
DSC_2445.jpg
DSC_2500.jpg
DSC_2507.jpg

συνεχιζεται

----------


## mastrokostas

DSC_2528.jpg
DSC_2547.jpg

Να ευχαριστήσω τον κάλο μου φίλο τον Σπύρο ,που μου παρεχώρησε αυτό το υπεροχο φωτογραφικό υλικό ,για να το μοιραστω μαζί σας . 
Αφιερωμένο λοιπον σε ολους σας !!

----------


## mike_rodos

Eυχαριστούμε Mastrokοsta για την ξενάγιση στο Aidadiva... 
Πραγματικά τα χρώματα στους εσωτερικούς χώρους του πλοίου είναι πάρα πολύ ωραία! Εντύπωση μου έκαναν και τα ελαιόδενδρα στο εστιατόριο..! Εγώ αύριο θα αρκεστό να το φωτογραφίσω έστω και εξωτερικά!  :Razz:

----------


## mike_rodos

> Εγώ αύριο θα αρκεστό να το φωτογραφίσω έστω και εξωτερικά!


*
Και επειδή ότι λέμε το κάνουμε... :grin: Το AIDA DIVA στο λιμάνι της Ρόδου, πάντα στην γνωστή του θέση έξω από το τελωνείο.!* 
*Για όλους τους φίλους του nautilia.gr*

DSCN7593.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ωραια η ξεναφηση και απο τους δυο σας.Απο μεσα καλο ειναι, απο εξω δεν με κερδιζει με αυτο το fun fun στυλ

----------


## mastrokostas

Η Aida Cruise είναι μια εταιρεία, που γιγαντώθηκε σε πολύ λίγα χρόνια ,προσφέροντας άψογες υπηρεσίες στους επιβάτες τους , μέσα σε τέτοιου στιλ πλοία .
Μπορεί να μην έχουν βαρείς πολυελαίους και πολυτέλεια που μπορούμε να συναντήσουμε σε άλλες εταιρίες , αλλά στα πλοία τους εκτος των αλλων κυριαρχεί η ευγένεια και το χαμόγελο, από τον gangway μέχρι την γέφυρα !

Και μια postcard του πλοιου !!

SCAN0003.JPG

----------


## ΣΤΕΡΓΙΑΝΟΣ

ΜΕΓΑΛΟΠΡΕΠΕΣ, ΟΜΟΡΦΟ, ΑΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΟΤΑΞΙΔΟ.
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ ( ΕΜΕΙΣ ΟΙ ΣΤΕΡΓΙΑΝΟΙ, ΠΟΥ ΑΓΑΠΑΜΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥΣ ).

----------


## evridiki

Καταπληκτικο το μινι αφιερωμα....πολυ μοντερνα διακοσμηση!! Δεν το περιμενα...φυσικα με κρουαζιεροπλοιο δεν εχω ταξιδεψει ποτε....καποια στιγμη παντως μετα χαρας να "εξερευνησω" το πλοιο αυτο!!!
Ευχαριστουμε για τις πανεμορφες φωτο!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## ρ-75

ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΩΡΑΙΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ. ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΚΑΛΕΣ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΕΣ.

----------


## xotiko

Πανεμορφο!Αψογοι οι χρωματικοι συνδυασμοι,με ισες δοσεις ζεστασιας κι αισθητικης πολυτελειας.Αναρωτιεμαι πως να νιωθει ο καπετανιος τετοιου πλεουμενου?Υποθετω πως θα εχει προσθετες ευθυνες,αλλα αραγε τον κανει να αισθανεται προνομιουχος?Ας ειναι παντα καλοταξιδοι κι οι δυο!

----------


## nkr

Πολυ ομορφη η ξεναγηση σου στην ''DIVA'' φιλε mastrokostas!!!

----------


## sliatiris

Ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω σε ολους τους φιλους για τις ομορφες φωτογραφιες αυτου του υπεροχου πλοιου.

----------


## johnmar57

Ευχαριστω για τη ξεναγηση!Πολυ ωραιο το βαπορι.Μια φωτο απο καμπινα ειναι ευκολο να μπει;

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Εξαιρετικό το εσωτερικό του και με πολύ ευχάριστα χρώματα εσωτερικά..

----------


## Adventure

Μπορεί να μην έχουν βαρείς πολυελαίους και πολυτέλεια που μπορούμε να συναντήσουμε σε άλλες εταιρίες , αλλά στα πλοία τους εκτος των αλλων κυριαρχεί η ευγένεια και το χαμόγελο, από τον gangway μέχρι την γέφυρα !

Πολυ καλο αυτο για μια εταιρια να δινει βαρος σε αυτο τον τομεα!Πολυ ωραια και η φωτο!

----------


## helatros68

Αναχωρηση του Aida Diva απο τον Πειραια στις 12.5.2010.

aida diva 2 12.5.2010.jpg

aida diva 12.5.2010.jpg

----------


## artmios sintihakis

ΑIDAdiva κ στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου..τότε που το χρησιμοποιούσε κ ως Homeport!!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 89595

----------


## mike_rodos

*Μία ΝΤΙΒΑ (DIVA)  στολίζει το λιμάνι της Ρόδου...*  :Wink: 

DSCN7996.jpg

----------


## minoan

Η AIDA diva στο Ηράκλειο σήμερα 16/05/2010

AIDAdiva160510_01.jpg

AIDAdiva160510_02.jpg

AIDAdiva160510_03.jpg

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Φίλε μου minoan πού ήσουν κ δεν σε έιδα??? :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## minoan

Ειδες τελικα που ειναι μεγαλο το λιμανι και δεν βρισκομαστε;;;  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## ελμεψη

Αναχωρωντας απο την Ροδο στις 4/5/2010. Αφιερωμενη στον Μαστροκωστα.

DSC_6053(1).JPG

----------


## Localip

AIDAdiva κατά τον κατάπλου στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά 09/06/2010.

Αποζημειώνοντας τον "αδικημένο" φίλο μου mastrokosta... :roll:

IMG_0071.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

Αν δεν επανορθώσεις σύντομα ,δεν σε συγχωρώ με τίποτα !!! :Very Happy:

----------


## ιθακη

σημερα κατα τι 12:30 που η ντιβα επερνε το υγρο της γευμα

aida diva.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

ψαχνοντας σημερα τον επιτραπεζιο υπολογιστη μου,και καλα για να βρω και καλα κατι σημειωσεις για το μαθημα που γραφω την δευτερα,θυμηθηκα οτι μια μερα περισυ που ειχα κατεβει για παραδωσεις στο blue star ειχα πετυχει την diva να μπενει στο λιμανι....

19/05/09 οτι περασε τα φαναρια αφιερωμενη στον mastrokosta,pantelis2000,και σε ολους τους φαν της

DSC02956.JPG

----------


## mastrokostas

Αφιερωμενη σε ολους σας !

IMG_3921.jpg

----------


## Trakman

> Αφιερωμενη σε ολους σας !
> 
> IMG_3921.jpg


Μας αποτελείωσες...!! Φανταστικά χρώματα Κώστα!!!

----------


## Trakman

Για τον mastrokosta!

Trakakis_P6232410.jpg

----------


## diagoras

Αida Diva-Εν πλω ανοιχτα της Ροδου 
rhodes 348.JPG 
Για τους Trakman και Mastrokostas

----------


## ιθακη

19-05-09 h DIVA ρυμουλκουμενη εισερχεται στο μεγαλο λιμανι
aida 19-05-09.JPG
για τους mastrokostas,pantelis2009,diagoras,trakman

----------


## mastrokostas

Το βαπόρι και σήμερα ήταν γεμάτο και όπως βλέπουμε είναι στριμωγμένοι στα ρέλια !Πόσο λείπουν απο σημερινα βαπορια τα ανοιχτα καταστρώματα και οι περατζαδες ! 

IMG_1854.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

15/9 Το Aida Diva αναχωρεί  από το λιμάνιτου Πειραιά
DSCF7704.jpg

DSCF7711.jpg

----------


## mike_rodos

*Σημερινή αναχώρηση του AIDADIVA από το νησάκι μας....  Για τους φίλους Vinman, Mastrokosta και ελμεψη...*

DSCN0020.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλε mike_rodos η   φωτογραφια σου ειναι σκετη ζωγραφια!!!

----------


## mastrokostas

> *Σημερινή αναχώρηση του AIDADIVA από το νησάκι μας....  Για τους φίλους Vinman, Mastrokosta και ελμεψη...*
> 
> DSCN0020.jpg


 Γεια σου Mike απο την πανεμορφη Ροδο!!! :Wink:

----------


## vinman

> *Σημερινή αναχώρηση του AIDADIVA από το νησάκι μας....  Για τους φίλους Vinman, Mastrokosta και ελμεψη...*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106480


Πανέμορφη Μιχάλη... :Wink:

----------


## manolis132

Βρε παιδια τι να πω...το βλεπω στο Ηρακλειο συχνα και δεν μου αρεσουν καθολου τα σινιαλα του δηλαδη τα ματια και τα χειλη...δεν ξερω βαιβεα αν συμφωνειτε μαζι μου...αλλα παρολα αυτο mike ωραια φωτογραφια.

----------


## mastrokostas

Από την σημερινή του άφιξη στον Πειραιά .
Για τον φίλο μου τον Localip ,που του αρέσει τρελά .
IMG_3196.jpg
IMG_3198.jpg

----------


## nkr

*Η DIVA ενα πρωινο του Αυγουστου μαζι με τους μικρους μνηστηρες.....
Αφιερωμενη στους mike_rodos,Dimitris T.,mastrokostas,localip,vinman,diagoras,tss apollo,pantelis2009,deep blue,ιθακη και Καρολο*

----------


## kkouz

3 ΜΑΙΟΥ 2010...Η ΑΙDA ΜΑΣ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΤΙΜΗ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΕΛΝΕΙ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΟΣ ΤΟ ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΙΑΚΟ DIVA ΣΤΟ ΝΗΣΙ ΜΑΣ....ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΔΕΝ ΑΣΧΟΛΗΘΗΚΕ....ΓΙΑΤΙ ΝΑ ΞΑΝΑΡΘΕΙ Η ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΩ?

ΧΕΙΛΗ ΓΙΑ ΦΙΛΗΜΑ

----------


## Express Pigasos

Ενας απο τους πιο συνηθεις και αγαπημενους επισκεπτες του Πειραια..
AIDAdiva!!!  :Cocksure:   :Cocksure: 
Εδω σε μια αφιξη της ...λιγες ωρες μετα την ..Blu!! Στις 4/11/2012

----------


## ιθακη

Και εδώ πάλι στις 4-11-12 λίγες ώρες πριν την αναχώρηση της blu και της δικιάς της
diva.jpg diva2.jpg diva3.jpg

----------


## DeepBlue

Η... DIVA της Μυκόνου.P1080555.jpgP1080553.jpgP1080562.jpg

----------


## Aquaman

Ασχημο βαπορι και ακομα πιο τραγικα σινιαλα, τα οποια φλερταρουν με τα ορια της παρωδιας.

----------


## pantelis2009

Πίνοντας καφεδάκι στο Φυροστεφάνι και χαζεύοντας το AIDA DIVA στις 15-10-2009 να φεύγει.

AIDA DIVA 31 15-10-2009.jpg

----------


## DeepBlue

Για τον pantelis2009 με τα ωραία του από την Σαντορίνη...                                                  P1080561.jpgP1080563.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Και τα δικά σου σε πολλά θέματα φίλε μου είναι ωραία. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## SteliosK

Aπό τη σημερινή επίσκεψη στον Πειραιά

DSC_0866.jpg

----------


## giorgos....

Πρωινή άφιξη στον Πειραιά..

P9290275.jpg P9290287.jpg
P9290307.jpg P9290311.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ AIDA  diva    αποπλους απο το μεγαλο λιμανι 21-5-2014 

_DSCN9059λεανδρος.jpgDSCN9063ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpg

----------


## leo85

Η Ντίβα στο μεγάλο λιμάνι.

Aida Diva 13-8-2014.gif.

----------


## giorgos....

Η Diva στη Σαντορίνη
aida diva.jpg aida diva2.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

*Aida Diva*
Αναχώρηση από τον συννεφιασμένο Πειραιά 

sk_0780.jpg

----------


## giorgos....

Κούκλα....

----------


## giorgos....

Η Diva σήμερα στη Σαντορίνη
aida diva3.jpg aida diva4.jpg

----------


## Dimitris Mentakis

Άφιξη το χάραμα https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xxG0HQqqng

----------


## Dimitris Mentakis

Αναχώρηση τραβηγμένη απο τον Κόκκινο φάρο https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7Hv1u2BoOA

----------

